
In Omaha Manhole Fire Photo, Logging Off in Search of Some Clues - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/18/business/media/in-omaha-manhole-fire-photo-logging-off-in-search-of-some-clues.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
kens
The original article is much more entertaining than the NYTimes summary:
<http://www.omaha.com/article/20130129/NEWS/701299893/1734>

~~~
Lewton
I feel bad for giving NYT my traffic now

I hate how part of journalism is paraphrasing other journalists articles, as I
see it only bad things can come from that. Feather becoming 10 hens and all

------
lessnonymous
One interesting point that's glossed over here is the mind's propensity to see
things that aren't there.

Because we see flame in the nearest manhole and a similar color repeated down
the street our lazy brains tell us it's a whole series of flames.

But when you learn they're not, and you go back to the photo, it's obvious as
heck that they're not further explosions.

------
dreamdu5t
They put more effort into investigating this photo than any legislation of
Congress.

------
leeoniya
real or fake could have been helped by physically going onto that street (or
google street view) and seeing no manholes there to explode :)

------
espeed
Maybe this has to do with the "Jumping Jack Flash Hypothesis" :) --
<http://jumpingjackflashhypothesis.blogspot.com>

------
funthree
For anyone interested, here is the place in omaha where the photo was taken.
I'm from omaha and I recognized that hotel in the foreground.

[https://maps.google.com/?ll=41.255552,-95.938515&spn=0.0...](https://maps.google.com/?ll=41.255552,-95.938515&spn=0.002036,0.00284&t=h&z=19)

